# Hi girls... Ciao from Italy!



## greeneyes (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Everybody!
I'm Valeria and I'm from South Sardinia... 
I'm 26 and I study Law at the university.... and... obviously I Love makeup!
This Forum is so wonderfull 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... I don't speak english very well.. but I'll try to do my best to make you understand what I'll write 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Kisses


----------



## july (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Valeria and Wellcome to Spectra
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am also new here ...


----------



## Janice (Feb 7, 2007)

Greetings Valeria from Sardinia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There has been 2 other ladies registered from Sardinia recently, *vale* and *pinksugar*. Glad to have you here!


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Valeria, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Valeria!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 9, 2007)

Welcome! Ciao!


----------



## soleil1109 (Feb 11, 2007)

Benvenuto Valeria!
E' un piacere incontrata. Ho studiato la lingua Italia un po e ho voluto parlare. Ma, non lo parlo molto bene. Spero che tu lo capisca.
Ciao!


----------



## Pei (Feb 13, 2007)

Benvenuto =)


----------



## -*jeje*- (Feb 14, 2007)

HI.. anche io italiana.. ma veneta


----------



## user79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Valeria, welcome on board!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Valeria!!
Your English is just fine!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 16, 2007)

welcome!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello Valeria, welcome!!!


----------

